# Uber detects my rooted Android



## uberbk1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Got a email today.
Hi, 
We notice your Android may be rooted and/or have modified settings that may prevent the Uber App from functioning properly. To ensure continued access to the Uber App and to be eligible for future incentives, we suggest unrooting your device and/or restoring its original settings.
Thanks!
Uber Operations Team


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberbk1 said:


> Got a email today.
> Hi,
> We notice your Android may be rooted and/or have modified settings that may prevent the Uber App from functioning properly. To ensure continued access to the Uber App and to be eligible for future incentives, we suggest unrooting your device and/or restoring its original settings.
> Thanks!
> Uber Operations Team


Spy Blocker !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder if they noticed when turning on your camera or the microphone ?
Perhaps when they tried to listen to your calls,or read your E mail ?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just so you know, being a IT guy and working with my company's servers that handle mobile devices, they immediately show if someone has either rooted or jail-broken a device and they immediately get disabled on the system. Not stating any opinion on actually doing this to a device, but its pretty difficult to hide it from the mobile servers these days.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Whaaaat?

So any workaround? Was planning to see about rooting my Note 4

Im just tired of the BLOATWARE and getting forced updates from an operator Im not even a subscriber of...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Why does Uber care if your device is rooted? I use a Nexus 5x. No trouble from Uber yet. Why should they care about this?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Why does Uber care if your device is rooted? I use a Nexus 5x. No trouble from Uber yet. Why should they care about this?


Control.

Administrator access supercedes app permissions


----------



## uberbk1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> So any workaround? Was planning to see about rooting my Note 4
> 
> Im just tired of the BLOATWARE and getting forced updates from an operator Im not even a subscriber of...


It is no way to know how Uber detects rooted devices. But I guess that they use Safetynet. Google provides Safetynet for developer to check rooted devices. If you have a rooted phone, try to install a safetynet helper app and check the status. (For rooted phone, it won't work Google pay or Pokemon. It is example) I try to use systemless, Suhide, systemless Xposed and rootswitch. I can switch root to unroot but safetynet doesn't pass.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

As I stated above, I work with mobile technology on a regular basis and every system we have ever used or evaluated clearly shows what OS is on the device. Again, stating fact only, rooted or jail broken devices are a security risk and enterprise level systems will easily identify them. Whether Uber follows through and removes them from their system, time will tell.......


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

They also know there is software that runs on rooted phones that can spoof GPS locations to cheat on distances driven.


----------



## uberbk1 (Jul 14, 2015)

For me. I have coupe phones. I already flash a stock rom to one device for working ridesharing. I have another rooted phone for regular daily use which I have removed all Uber, Uber driver and Lyft apps. I use wifi tethering to share data to Ridesharing phone. Again, you should not just unroot the phone, it doesn't work. you have to flash a stock rom to your device.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I run a custom Rom and can use Uber just fine (although now I am more of a Lyft only guy), I am rooted and all of that and I even do GPS spoofing and it can't detect anything. If you are going to root, I would just get a custom stock rom instead of the official rom. XDA is where you can find custom roms. You can also prevent it from being nosey by using a Root anti-spy app. You could also try Root Clock app or Root Clock module in Xposed that hides the fact your rooted. What surprises me is how can they even know your rooted without SuperUser even granting them root access? To even know if a device is rooted requires SuperSU granting that access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devadvance.rootcloakplus&hl=en

All of this extra nosy stuff is part of Uber's heavy push for security. They even have a bug bounty program and I constantly look for Security bugs so that I can hopefully get a bounty. I haven't found a security bug yet, but they do have lots of non-security bugs. 
https://hackerone.com/uber


----------



## uberbk1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I run a custom Rom and can use Uber just fine (although now I am more of a Lyft only guy), I am rooted and all of that and I even do GPS spoofing and it can't detect anything. If you are going to root, I would just get a custom stock rom instead of the official rom. XDA is where you can find custom roms. You can also prevent it from being nosey by using a Root anti-spy app. You could also try Root Clock app or Root Clock module in Xposed that hides the fact your rooted. What surprises me is how can they even know your rooted without SuperUser even granting them root access? To even know if a device is rooted requires SuperSU granting that access.
> All of this extra nosy stuff is part of Uber's heavy push for security. They even have a bug bounty program and I constantly look for Security bugs so


We have received the Uber emails. We can use Uber with rooted phone. There is no problem for using rooted phone. I just don't want to receive any email about Uber root detection, so I use a stock rom devices. We can use any custom or stock rooted devices and fake location without any problem. But may be users will receive the Uber email again week by week. I know that I can use Xposed tweaks, but the point is, how to stop the Uber detection. It is rooted and modify detection. Try to search about Safetynet. Try to install a safetynet helper and test your device. Driver can ignore those emails, but for me, I don't want to get any trouble about it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Never any warning emails except for when I don't execute the GPS spoofing right and it detects it. It will say Please disable GPS spoofing and if I hit OK it will sign me out as if Uber doesn't want me online but if I swipe the app away and restore real GPS, that warning won't show. But yeah no emails. They dare went into my speeding and braking habits and now they are trying to get inside my phone. What is next? They want to control my body to drive 24/7?

They are so whack that they approved a Lyft inspection form and after 5 months of partirme driving for them, they now want me to send an Uber inspection form. How ridiculous is that? It was their manager that rode with me pretending to be customer and he approved me for $1000 signing and I got it and gave them Lyft form.

[EXPIRED] Your account is on hold
Inbox

Uber
to me
5 days ago
Details


















UPDATE YOUR EXPIRED DOCUMENT TODAY

Update your Uber partner account with the latest version of your expired document so you can start driving and earning again


----------

